# where can i find a chevy diesel engine



## 106733 (Aug 28, 2007)

rattle and bang, there goes my V8 6.2 turbo diesel chevy motor, fitted too snuggly in my chevy chassied rv. any ideas on where to locate such an engine. much appriciated, i am in ireland, but dont mind travelling to main land uk. please help me put winnie back on the road. :?


----------



## march717 (Jul 23, 2006)

*chevy deisel engine*

i would think the most likely is west midland american ask to speak to david whiles he may have something suitable or know someone who has
01902 798840

tim adams


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi you could try these web sites www.247spares.co.uk, www.findapart.co.uk, www.partsgateway.co.uk or one called breakers web. They may be able to help as they search all the breakers yards around the uk . Lin


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Try
Damon Dunc Star Spangled Spanner
Motor Home Medics Cheltenham
Linda at Stateside Tuning
Should be links to all these on here somewhere otherwise all can be found on the net
Good Luck
Cheers
Ror


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

oilsoak,

Try this fellow....we recently had a service done by him & he was superb....I'm sure he will help if he can...

Steve (& DEE) Dunn, Mobile RV Maintenance,(based nr Bicester )

Tel 01869 351861
Fax 01869 351862
Mob 07860 432 751
email [email protected]
or www.mobilerv.co.uk

Jenny


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

May I ask how it died?? Was it high mileage?


----------



## 106733 (Aug 28, 2007)

Snelly said:


> May I ask how it died?? Was it high mileage?


oil pump failure  , and so far everyone i spoke to is talking huge money,and van too old to throw big money at :roll:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Have you spoken to Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner yet?


----------

